# My "new" 83 Chevy plow truck



## dneiding (Mar 25, 2008)

Just bought this truck today. 63K miles, new transmission, newer crate engine, all new body panels. Southern truck, absolutely no rust anywhere on the body or frame. I almost hate to put a plow on it and drive it in the snow.


----------



## daman (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice,she wont last long in the salt.


----------



## dneiding (Mar 25, 2008)

I know :realmad:.

Before it goes in the snow I am going to take the bed off and POR-15 the frame, the underside of the bed and the inside of the bed so that should help me get a little more time out of it.


----------



## daman (Dec 26, 2012)

Under neath floor boards/rockers/wheel wells,etc.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Don't do it get a beater


----------



## mikes-plow (Feb 26, 2011)

you'll hate yourself for doing it!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Auto or stick?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

get a beater instead if you need a plow truck. keep this one nice, or maybe sell it for a profit to someone who will. these trucks cannot be replaced. looks too nice and straight to plow with (unless you only do a tiny bit of plowing and wash it down throughly after every storm)


----------



## dneiding (Mar 25, 2008)

grandview;1554016 said:


> Auto or stick?


4 speed auto.


----------



## dneiding (Mar 25, 2008)

linckeil;1554058 said:


> get a beater instead if you need a plow truck. keep this one nice, or maybe sell it for a profit to someone who will. these trucks cannot be replaced. looks too nice and straight to plow with (unless you only do a tiny bit of plowing and wash it down throughly after every storm)


I am not a pro and only plow one neighbor's and my church (I don't even plow my own driveway; I shovel it because I like the exercise). I plan to get a nice change holder, fill it with quarters and wash every time I plow. Thumbs Up

I have a beater now and I just hate it. Loud exhaust, air blowing in through the holes in the rockers, etc.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I'd give that truck a good bath in fluid film. I did a frame off of my 85 K20, just after installing a Fisher MM2, a snow removal contractor that I know was driving by and seen the fairly new plow on the 85. He turned and came back and told me that I was insane for putting a plow on that truck. 

I think he was right.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

I'd give it a good bath in used motor oil. That is way to nice to run in the salt. Those old trucks are twice the trucks the new ones are...


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

andcon83;1557386 said:


> Those old trucks are twice the trucks the new ones are...


Wrong...The 80-88 trucks were the worst years Chevy ever had. You have to go back to the 70s to say the older trucks were stronger...sorry OP, and I'm a GM owner also.
I say plow with itThumbs Up


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I like that style - I would maybe own as a toy before a plow truck, LOW miles!!!


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

ceptorman;1557881 said:


> Wrong...The 80-88 trucks were the worst years Chevy ever had. You have to go back to the 70s to say the older trucks were stronger...sorry OP, and I'm a GM owner also./QUOTE]
> 
> The only thing that was bad on the 80's GM's was early versions of the TH700-R4 and 10 bolt rear end. Other than that, basically the same truck as the 70's.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Get the truck oil'd. That'll help prevent it from rusting.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

CAT 245ME;1558008 said:


> ceptorman;1557881 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong...The 80-88 trucks were the worst years Chevy ever had. You have to go back to the 70s to say the older trucks were stronger...sorry OP, and I'm a GM owner also./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

1olddogtwo;1558558 said:


> CAT 245ME;1558008 said:
> 
> 
> > 5.7 diesel was a good motor then?
> ...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.dieselhub.com/idi/olds-diesel.html

You must be young, it was the 1st diesel ever put into a pick up and cars by GM. It damn near ruin the Diesel in trucks as we know it. There was so many Lawsuits and crap, it really put stink on diesel world

Google "Worst Automobile Engines of All Time"


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

all that work and to lazy to paint the inside of the box or have it sprayed with bed protector what a shame.....anyhow it looks like it was a decent rehab but not super, if you didn't pay a lot use it!


----------



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

Im considering buying a 70`s-80`s gm and rebuild or buy one rebuilt to use for plowing. I have an 09 now but dont plan on buying any more new trucks.Sorry to say these new trucks are not what they should be and im not wasting another $40-50 k on one when i can rebuild an older one for much less. Besides you can buy just about any body panel that rusts out,and if you take care of it it should last. just my $.02 sense


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

1olddogtwo;1558608 said:


> http://www.dieselhub.com/idi/olds-diesel.html
> 
> You must be young, it was the 1st diesel ever put into a pick up and cars by GM. It damn near ruin the Diesel in trucks as we know it. There was so many Lawsuits and crap, it really put stink on diesel world
> 
> Google "Worst Automobile Engines of All Time"


Early 30's, I looked it up under "The worst automobile engines of all time" and here is what I found

And I quote "The Olds Diesel, when cared for properly, ran for hundreds of thousands of miles, BUT only in the hands of an experienced diesel operator. Other than that it makes a great gasoline race block".

Not everything that is built turns out to be a success, Henry Fords first V8 in production was a big failure (it's on the worst list as well) but Ford learned from it and straightened it out.

You have to learn to crawl before you can walk.


----------



## juicedimpss (Nov 12, 2012)

sweet truck.


----------



## PPP (Jan 5, 2005)

Beautiful truck. I love the body style so much I just bought an 86 GMC K2500 as a project/back up truck. I cant believe how cheap the parts are for these vintage trucks. The premium parts are so cheap that I wouldn't question getting the best replacement part money can buy for them. My truck had an older restoration on it and requires some mechanical repair to the drive line.


----------



## de03x7 (Sep 26, 2012)

gtmustang00;1558065 said:


> Get the truck oil'd. That'll help prevent it from rusting.


It's a chevrolet. It will take care of oiling itself When I dont see a new puddle of oil under mine I know it is time to add some. Before anyone accuses me of hateing on chevy let me tell you all but two vehicles I have ever owned was a chevy. The others were a GMC and the Caddy that my wife drives.


----------

